

The Occupiers are leaderless and disunified, and that’s their strength. - aptsurdist
http://aptsurdist.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/occupy-wall-street-is-leaderless-and-disunified-and-thats-its-strength/

======
aptsurdist
I know this post might feel like old news at this point. But over the past
weeks I've felt compelled to try to put these ideas into words. I think the
dynamics of the OWS movement are hard to understand, and though it took me
weeks to finally get around to finishing this post (I've been really busy), I
really wanted to take a stab at thinking it through. I'd love to hear any
feedback from you all. Regardless of political views, this is a historic event
and I don't want to live through it thinking only what the media tells me
about it. Thanks -

